# Crochet Needles Pimped out



## reddwil (Dec 24, 2011)

Made these Crochet needles for my mother for Christmas. Since she was diagnosed with cancer last year, she has been making and donating hats for other Cancer patients. She has been complaining that the small needles made her hands hurt. The cobalt blue and white and the white and pink are my home cast. The Copper/white is a Mr Brooks. (sorry for the pic quality)


----------



## gingerwood (Dec 24, 2011)

Beautiful.  How did you deal with the grip bump halfway down the hook?


----------



## reddwil (Dec 24, 2011)

I drilled the blanks the same OD as the needle and ground the bump down enough for it to fit snug. Added a little epoxy to keep it secure


----------



## watch_art (Dec 24, 2011)

That's awesome!  I bet my mom would LOVE something like that.  How would handles work for the longer needles?


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice job.  Let's see how long it will take to see these in PSI's catalog.


----------



## gingerwood (Dec 24, 2011)

jasontg99 said:


> Nice job.  Let's see how long it will take to see these in PSI's catalog.



I wouldn't actually hold my breath due to sizing issues.  A serious crocheter needs several different sizes of hook, and the sizes they find most useful will vary depend on the type of project and the tension they use.  I use a "G" hook most often, others like a much larger hook "M" or above, lacemakers use teeny-tiny hooks.   Even if PSI came out with a generic mid-range kit, you'd still be better off doing a custom job for the recipient if you actually want it used.


----------



## reddwil (Dec 24, 2011)

These are G, H & I, the sizes my mom use's the most for her hats. All took different size holes. I could only drill about 3 inches deep due to the bit lengths. I cut about 1-1 1/2 in. off the needles to work out the overall length from the finger bump.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 14, 2012)

This is easy to do.  It is similar to making seam rippers, or other sewing and darning tools.  I don't usually use kits for most things.  I order parts from wholesalers and then figure out how to make it work with turnings.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 14, 2012)

Check out www.katherinekowalski.com to see some beautiful crochet hooks and other fabric working tools.


----------



## endacoz (Nov 7, 2014)

Old post but I have been asked be 3 different people on Facebook if I make crochet needles and how much they would be.  

Are these closed end?  So no hole all the way through

Anyone else making These?  How and how much?


----------



## Fay Prozora (Nov 10, 2014)

What a great idea! I bet any one with arthritis would appreciate some thing like this. I wish I had thought of that before Mom passed. I would have made a few for her. I got her sewing kit and there are lot of crochet hooks in it and I think I will give this a try... Thanks for the ideas. I just ordered some spectra-ply in 4 different colors so that would be fun to try, but I got them for bottle stoppers and there will be enough for handles of some sort... Fay


----------



## jimm1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Love these. I made a bunch. Sold out in one show. Should have kept one around to take orders. Will be making more for next show.


----------



## endacoz (Nov 28, 2014)

Would love to see your pictures!


----------

